# Chip burning



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

I was wondering if their are any obdii guys out their burnin chips-i wanted to know what the actual chip tou were using to burn the files onto is-the actual brand and serial number, having some problems with my burner and chip compatability when they make it tonthe ecu- this is for aba tuning. Any helpmis awsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

InlinePerformance said:


> I was wondering if their are any obdii guys out their burnin chips-i wanted to know what the actual chip tou were using to burn the files onto is-the actual brand and serial number, having some problems with my burner and chip compatability when they make it tonthe ecu- this is for aba tuning. Any helpmis awsome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Convert to OBD1, OBD2 is crap anyways.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Totally disagree-but thanks for the insitefull information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

InlinePerformance said:


> Totally disagree-but thanks for the insitefull information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is zero advantage to using OBD2 and many for using OBD1. You can emulate and live edit OBD1, but you cannot do this with OBD2 without spending foolish money. That alone is worth the switch. There are fully developed free programs to do this with as well. Equipment to do it is cheap. There is no sane reason to mess around with OBD2. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-tuning-thread&highlight=OBD1+motronic+tuning


----------

